# TMod BF



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

Not that new but until today I have not seen it before... it's milled out of solid blocks of Aluminium, Brass or Titanium. It's made in the USA and they have BF versions 18650 with a 10 ml juice bottle. They also do a 26650 version with a 15 ml bottle.

Cost is $400 (for the aluminium version) plus PayPal commision and shipping.

It looks pretty good... I'm tempted... @Paulie? @Philip Dunkley ?

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (5/4/15)

Nice looking mod but the fact that it only takes 1 18650 is the reason I won't get 1! Battery life has become important for me since I dont like to lug battery's with me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/4/15)

@Rob Fisher it is awesome ! Would love one of them.


----------



## zadiac (6/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Nice looking mod but the fact that it only takes 1 18650 is the reason I won't get 1! Battery life has become important for me since I dont like to lug battery's with me



Then you might like what I'm working on atm. A BF 26650 as well as 'n dual 18650 BF. I'm not going to post any designs here yet until I have a prototype or two. I will create a thread when ready.
The reason I'm doing this is also because of battery life. I love my reo but swopping out batteries every bottle gets to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Then you might like what I'm working on atm. A BF 26650 as well as 'n dual 18650 BF. I'm not going to post any designs here yet until I have a prototype or two. I will create a thread when ready.
> The reason I'm doing this is also because of battery life. I love my reo but swopping out batteries every bottle gets to me.


That sounds extremely promising. Can't wait to see your prototypes. All the best with the venture.


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

Those are stunning @Rob Fisher. Read a bit of the ECF thread. Two interesting points:

Titanium ones no longer made, but you can have it in 7075 aluminium in stead.
Dish washing liquid blackens aluminium.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Andre said:


> Those are stunning @Rob Fisher. Read a bit of the ECF thread. Two interesting points:
> 
> Titanium ones no longer made, but you can have it in 7075 aluminium in stead.
> Dish washing liquid blackens aluminium.



Yip it's just a little too much cash... and it's not a REO...

I must say the maker Tom was very responsive to email...


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Rob, it does look very good
What I wanted to know is where does one insert the battery and take out the juice bottle?
I assume underneath? Doesnt appear to have the same design as a Reo with a removable door


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/4/15)

@Rob Fisher Since its not a Reo, and you were considering it, join me on the limelight queue instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Rob, it does look very good
> What I wanted to know is where does one insert the battery and take out the juice bottle?
> I assume underneath? Doesnt appear to have the same design as a Reo with a removable door



They are very cagey about showing the internals but it takes a battery and a 10ml juice bottle inside like the Dibi.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Rob Fisher Since its not a Reo, and you were considering it, join me on the limelight queue instead.



@Philip Dunkley I doubt I will ever spend that kind of money on a plain regulated mod... mind you I should never say ever... but I have a couple of REO's inbound shortly and I think those will keep me out of mischief for a while...


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/4/15)

I hear you, I'm probably the same the opposite way round, but still, they are both unbelievable products that look amazing!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are very cagey about showing the internals but it takes a battery and a 10ml juice bottle inside like the Dibi.



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Doesnt sound good if they are cagey about showing the way it works, especially when asking a relatively high price. 

By the way, to get a great vape through 5ml on a Reo Grand bottle, one needs two batteries. So their 10ml bottle is going to go through 4 batteries I suspect...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Doesnt sound good if they are cagey about showing the way it works, especially when asking a relatively high price.
> 
> By the way, to get a great vape through 5ml on a Reo Grand bottle, one needs two batteries. So their 10ml bottle is going to go through 4 batteries I suspect...



Yip that's how I felt... and good point about the batteries... They do make a dual 18650 version but I don't think it's a squonker but just a mech mod...

I need to learn that the REO is perfect for me and to stop looking at other mods because I'm always disappointed when they arrive.


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that's how I felt... and good point about the batteries... They do make a dual 18650 version but I don't think it's a squonker but just a mech mod...
> 
> I need to learn that the REO is perfect for me and to stop looking at other mods because I'm always disappointed when they arrive.



Thanks Rob, a dual battery squonker would be cool if they made one, but it would be quite large I guess

As for the Reo, lets just say its perfect for you now. But i think its always good to keep an eye out on whats being developed. If nothing beats the Reo then at least it reinforces the notion that the Reo is an excellent allrounder

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/4/15)

Agree with @Silver here, perfect for now, but we never know what the next big thing will be, and thats why we keep buying and buying !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (6/4/15)

The TMod is a fantastic custom made squonker, I think they are definitely worth it.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/4/15)

Well, I cannot wait to recieve it then @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (6/4/15)

they do look the part.


----------



## WHeunis (6/4/15)

They sure are sleek looking mods!
But I suspect most BF fans would rather use something butt-ugly that works better, than having something that looks amazing but works like ass...



Silver said:


> Rob, it does look very good
> What I wanted to know is where does one insert the battery and take out the juice bottle?
> I assume underneath? Doesnt appear to have the same design as a Reo with a removable door



Looking closely at those pics, the bottom doesnt look "openable".
Looks like the whole bottom piece is solid. (look closely at the second and third pics Rob posted in OP).
My best GUESS, is that top quarter comes off to give access to battery and bottle... If that is indeed the case, seeing that it requires a special tool... my guess is that estimate of 4 batteries/10ml juice = sure it looks good, but its a pain in the ass to use?

All that just guessing, though.

Still... I cant get over how sleek it LOOKS!



EDIT: just spotted - in one of those pics, you can see a smallish thing underneath, that looks like it might be for battery access... but cant really see juicebottle access there...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> My best GUESS, is that top quarter comes off to give access to battery and bottle... If that is indeed the case, seeing that it requires a special tool... my guess is that estimate of 4 batteries/10ml juice = sure it looks good, but its a pain in the ass to use?
> 
> All that just guessing, though.



Spot on... it does indeed come with a built inside special tool.


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Well spotted @WHeunis !


----------



## DoubleD (15/9/15)

So ahh, this happen 












Dual 18650 and a Yihi powered sqounk box!! 


Edit: Pics wont load so here's the link - https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/tmodcustoms-bottom-feeder-mods.640905/page-312

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

Now THAT is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (17/11/15)

The Micro  

Now we talking  Makes me wish I could afford the shipping 








Edit: pictures dont seem to be showing??


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> The Micro
> 
> Now we talking  Makes me wish I could afford the shipping
> 
> ...



Be very careful dealing with the chap that makes them... he has pissed off more than a few ECF members.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

